# HIIT training?



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been searching the forum for some good form of HIIT training and techniques but cant find any decent information, any help guys?

I am thinking of cycling this with a post work out to finish off, just to help to get this BF down for the forthcoming summer (if we get one)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Get a heart rate monitor that allows you to set an alarm at an upper and lower limit, by far the best way to interval train.


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

Are them cheap ones any good that you see on fle bay? i know they are usually quite dear


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Polar are the best IMO

About 50 odd quid


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep, my polar is the b*llocks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

When I do my HIIT I just go to field opposite me and do 45secs of a 50-60% jog then straight into 15second 100% sprint.

Repeat 15 intervals.....trust me it's hard work.

I prefer doing it on a field or a real bike rather than gym machines so you don't have to wait for the machine to catch up (or be too slow for you)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a Nike one, cost about £60, but is very good, you can get them cheaper, just make sure it has a chest strap with it.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I've used this routine before with good results:

http://www.ast-ss.com/articles/article.asp?AID=97


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

so do you think this would be a good way for a hiit regim - Static cycle/stepper/running (alternated per session)

40 sec medium paced straight into 20 sec full pace

30sec rest

Repeat for 16mins

Would it be a good thing to do straight after weight training, so that would be mon/tues/thurs/fri for me?

I do actually get out of a weekend on my push iron for a few hours just on the trials throught the local woods


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Stig I wouldnt do it after weight training - trust me, if done correctly it'll really take it out of you.

As pierced said the body adapts. You can do it with anything, rowing, riding a bike, sprinting, sled pulling, car pushing etc you get the drift.


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

cheers guys, so i have go the idea right, just need to sort a routine out now around my training, and possibly going to run with an EC(maybe A) stack


----------



## Richie1985 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my all time favourite HIIT routine ive given to loads of clients and always gets results.

have fun with this one and let me know how many guerilla's you do!!!

Rich

GUERILLA CARDIO.doc


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Guerilla Cardio is ultra-brutal but very effective. I used it a few years ago with good effect, make sure your diet is good I lost quite a bit of muscle whilst doing it (overdid the cardio) I ended up in tip-top shape (was the fittest on my rugby team by a country mile) but was hard on the muscle too.

I did 8 x 20 second sprints with 10 second recovery and with a 4 minute warm-up and cool-down.

All done and dusted in 16 minutes but be warned it is a very tough 16 minutes, I wouldn't attempt unless you are in good shape already!


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

cheers guys will be giving this a good go

Starting to cycle to work everyday now aswel, only works out at 12 mile a day, good bit of cardio AND saves alot of fuel money on my scooby for my food and drink bill


----------

